# Boffer headphones/mic free - just pay postage



## Smashbox (1 Apr 2009)

http://www.boffer.co.uk/ (Todays Boffer)







*Tech Spec*: Brand New (OEM Packed)

*mi Jam™ Stage Mic*

This is no ordinary set of headphones! The mi Jam™ Stage Mic comes as a set which includes the mi Jam™ Mic and Control Module.

The headset itself is comfort styled for ease of use and fit and includes a flexible boom microphone.

The Stage Mic works with any digital music device such as an iPod® or MP3 player, or even a stereo or PC.

Best of all, the Stage Mic can be used with any of the other mi Jam™ products so you can add vocals and really make the music your own!

Simply plug the Stage Mic into your music device and jam along with your favorite music or record it to your PC for podcasting or as an addition to your personal blog.

- Convenient control module
- Cushioned ear pads
- Ergonomic styling and comfort fit
- Volume control
- Flexible boom microphone
- High quality speakers
- Simple to use


*Condition*: Brand New
*Warranty*: 90 days

Price is free with postage at £2.99 until stocks last


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Apr 2009)

Jeez, Paypal converted that to €3.34. What a rip-off! 

Thanks, Smashbox...


----------



## Smashbox (1 Apr 2009)

your welcome Doc.. Paypal certainly aren't the worst converter!!


----------



## shesells (1 Apr 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Jeez, Paypal converted that to €3.34. What a rip-off!
> 
> Thanks, Smashbox...


 
€3.35 for me!


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

Ha I'll have to check my invoice to see how much I paid!


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

shesells you got ripped off!

€3.34 for me!


----------



## gipimann (2 Apr 2009)

Wow, so that's how paypal make their money, by adding random cents!! 

As an aside, anytime I use paypal for sterling transactions, I don't use the paypal conversion rate - Paypal charge my CC in sterling, and I get the CC exchange rate which is usually better!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (2 Apr 2009)

gipimann said:


> As an aside, anytime I use paypal for sterling transactions, I don't use the paypal conversion rate - Paypal charge my CC in sterling, and I get the CC exchange rate which is usually better!



Handy tip that, thanks. I use paypal and was wondering how I end up paying a bit more than I expected when I buy from UK.


----------



## shesells (10 Apr 2009)

Was really impressed. These arrived on Monday, less than a week after my order!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Yep I got mine Monday too.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Apr 2009)

Did anyone order the BOC?

Thanks Smashbox, now I have another site to be addicted to


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

I didn't order, I knew I really would get a BOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I didn't order, I knew I really would get a BOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sure it'll be a kite but it's my first one and I couldn't resist.

Good site though but the sell off was a bit dire I thought.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Sell off was AWFUL!

Those things could also go into the BOC.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (24 Apr 2009)

guilty, awating delivery of my BOC.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

let us know how you get on with it!


----------

